# Fly fishing vest



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

I won a Fishpond Wasatch-Tech vest and don't really need it. They list for $189.00 I'll let it go for $75. Its brand new, call 801-967-5429 or 801-953-3570 >>O


----------

